# JD TRX26 Replacing Augar Small Clutch Cable



## Shep (Jan 30, 2018)

I have searched your forum for advice on replacing the small cable (item number 5) on the diagram below and have not been able to find any information on how to do this.


Mine snapped and now I don't know if the eyelet end goes under the roller to the outside or does the spring hook on the external clutch cable go under the roller into the housing? 
The part M118088 was readily available and I had it within two days.
Is there a trick/hack to remove the dog's leg piece still attached to item 7? I am having a heck of a time removing it and suspect I will have difficulty installing the new one. 
There is a bolt through the casing that appears to a stop for the item 7 but I am not sure of its function.
Thank you


----------



## Shep (Jan 30, 2018)

JD TRX26 Replacing Auger Small Clutch Cable My Solution: Looked at the broken cable again and again. Finally realized I could gain more room by unbolting the Traction Drive Wheel item 13 in Fig.1. Shown as well as item B in Fig. 2. Then, by moving the Speed Selector Lever Control to Speed Level 6 (the fastest) this moved the Speed Selector Mechanism out of the way. See Fig. 2 Speed Selector Mechanism and in Fig. 3 Speed Selector Assembly item E. This now gave me enough room to put the Z connector into the lever from the bottom not the top. I was trying to replicate the original placement of the Z connector in the top but gave up and inserted it from the bottom as there was not enough room on the top to insert the Z connector. I can’t think of any reason that it won’t work if it is inserted from the bottom. Please advise if anyone feels the bottom placement of the Z connector will be an issue. Thanks for sharing your Forum with me and I will undoubtedly need it again. Shep


----------

